# Crate Fans



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone have a preference for cooling fans for dog boxes?
Do the ProSelect w/frozen ring work?
I have a 4 hole on a trailer and need cooling power for these steamy mornings and evenings


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*cooling fans*

I have not tried the ones with ice rings, but the others (run on two D batteries) that hang on the door of the crate did not move enough air to blow out a match (even with fresh batteries). I sold them in a garage sale.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=32890&highlight=


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

go to radio shack and get power cords and plug them into a power point I have 3 mounted on each of my dogs crates and hooked to power points and it works fine

david jansma


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Fans*

Thanks for the advice
was thinking of running power to trailer and on/off switch to a power converter and using 2 small-110 fans running off the trucks battery
I like the Frozen liter or milk jug idea, blow air over the frozen jug onto dogs.

Or use a 12 V battery on trailer and buying 2 - 12 V fans and just recharge the battery.

12v fans seem hard to find ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Try Walmart in the automotive dept. for 12v fans. The are powerful, have a spring clip and cost less than $10.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*crate fans*

I ended up ordering 2 12V Automotive cooling fans $25 ea 1250CFM reverseable. Plan on wiring 12V plug to back of truck and plug them in when needed.
Building a diamond plate fan box that will slide in Rear Air Vents, it will fi in tracks, my vent doors slide all the way out. 1 fan will split 2 compartments to pull air out. the fan will mount inside the diamond plate fan box.

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Fans*

I ended up buying 2-9" automotive 12V fans connected them to auxilary battery
they are great, using them everyday in this Steamy July weather, I can hook up to push or pull air. Cost 24.99 each, made the rest from extra parts I had. They slide in the vent door tracks for easy removal in the winter.
If I can figure out how to post a pic I will


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm interested in seeing some pics. If you can figure out how to post them, send me a PM with your email address and I'll get in touch with you and can help you out.

Roger


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Carte Fan pics*


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*again*

http://www.geocities.com/webfootkennel/photo3.html

The fans came from partzfinder.com


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

keep trying


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*crate fan*


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Webfoot,

I borrowed your source for fans and bought 2 of the 9" models for my "self-install" fan project. I have a two hole slide-in, and placed a fans on each side of the box, over the expanded sheet metal that covers the vent openings. I have one set up as a pusher (blowing air into the box) and the other setup as a puller (sucking hot air out of the box). Those fans really move some air. I drilled some 1.75" holes is my box divider in order to permit better airflow through the box. I'll post up some pics in a day or so.

Thanks for the project idea.


----------



## Black Forest Retrievers (Jul 17, 2006)

Below is my attempt to add 2 10" radiator fans to my dog box. Again, thanks for your experience and your help.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Crate fans*

Looks very nice, Is that a pwer inverter? how did you wire it? If you could find some plastic pipe that would fit over your fans about 4-5" tall it might protect your fans from damage if you have equipment in your top storage.

I have an owens 2-hole just like that, I hadn't thought of putting them inside, now I might have to try it, just pop the lid and turn the fans on.

Do you think that 1 fan splitting the 2 compartments would create enogh air movement, I guess I could use a 1 large fan and split between the 2 compartments


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

*pics*

Here are the fans I installed...One's pushing and one's pulling air...1300cfm each...whole deal cost less than $100. Still a little cleanup to do, but you get the general idea.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*crate fans*

Matt: you did a super job. Maybe you should start an install company.

These radiator fans are becoming popular, maybe we should start marketing these as crate fans and sell for $49.99


----------

